# Gel lột mụn than hoạt tính có tốt không hiệu quả không



## nguyenviethoang (23/7/19)

*Gel lột mụn than hoạt tính có tốt không hiệu quả không*
Gel lột mụn than hoạt tính đang là xu hướng được nhiều bạn ưa chuộng và tin dùng , Tuy nhiên nếu sử dụng không đúng cách nó cũng sẽ mang đến những hậu quả không đáng có cho làn da của bạn . Hãy cùng Dr.Huệ xem và tìm hiểu gel lột mụn than hoạt tính có tốt không hiệu quả không cùng hiểu bài viết dưới đây

*Gel lột mụn than hoạt tính là gì ? *




Gel lột mụn là sản phẩm gel , có thành phần chính là gelatin với vai trò kết dính trên làn da của bạn , glycerin giúp giữ ẩm cho sản phẩm , với các dưỡng chất tinh chất nha đam , than hoạt tính , collagen … hiện nay trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại gel khác nhau như gel nha dam , gel lột mụn hoạt tính , gel lột mụn collagen , … được sản xuất ở trong nước và ngoài nước rất nhiều , tùy vào sự yêu thích của các bạn mà lựa chọn cho mình những loại sản phẩm phù hợp với mình .

*Gel lột mụn than hoạt tính có tốt không hiệu quả không ?*




Gel lột mụn than hoạt tính có khả năng làm sạch , hút sạch bã nhờn , bụi bẩn và các loại mỹ phẩm dư thừa còn tồn động trên làn da , giúp làm sạch sâu bên trong làn da giúp lỗ chân lông thông thoáng hơn , giúp bạn có một làn da sạch mụn , mịn màng không tì vết .

Với những công dụng giúp đào thải độc tố , khi than hoạt tính tiếp xúc với những độc tố bên trong , chúng sẽ tiến hành hấp thụ , bụi bẩn , bã nhờn , mỹ phẩm dư thừa và các chất có hại cho làn da ra khỏi bề mặt làn da của bạn . Giúp thông thoáng lỗ chân lông , ngăn ngừa mụn tái phát và quay trở lại .

Kháng khuẩn trên các vùng da bị mụn , chống viêm nhiễm , ngoài ra còn giúp khử mùi hôi trên cơ thể , loại bỏ đi các tế bào chết trên làn da . Giúp làn da trắng mịn tự nhiên , dễ hấp thụ các dưỡng chất tốt hơn từ kem dưỡng chất , giúp làn da của bạn căng mịn , trẻ hóa làn da , lái lại sự đàn hồi vốn có của làn da .

Trước sử dụng gel hoạt tính bạn nên rửa sạch làn da của bạn bằng nước ấm giúp lỗ chân lông thông thoáng hơn , sau đó thoa một lớp gel than hoạt tính lên vùng bị mụn hoặc cả gương mặt của bạn , sau đó nằm thư giãn 20 đến 25 hoặc cho đến khi gel hoạt tính khô lại , cuối cùng bạn bóc lớp gel lột mụn than hoạt tính ra rửa lại bằng nước sạch là xong , bạn có thể sử dụng thêm kem dưỡng ẩm làn da giúp quá trình lột mụn hiệu quả hơn .

Giúp làn da của bạn trắng sáng một cách tự nhiên , giúp trẻ hóa làn da , ngăn ngừa sự lão hóa đến sớm , giúp giải các độc tố có trên làn da ra bên ngoài kể cả bụi bẩn , dầu , bã nhờn và các mỹ phẩm dư thừa còn tồn động trên làn da , se khít lỗ chân lông , ngăn ngừa mụn tái phát và quay trở lại , an toàn cho làn da của bạn với các dưỡng chất từ thiên nhiên .

Gel lột mụn than hoạt tính có tốt không hiệu quả không ? gel được rất nhiều bạn sử dụng và đánh giá khá cao , rất nhiều bạn đã sử dụng gel than hoạt tính giúp trị mụn một cách hiệu quả và an toàn cho bạn , ngoài ra còn có một số bạn sử dụng nhưng lại bị kích ứng và nhạy cảm với làn da , vì thế để những sản phẩm gel lột mụn than hoạt tính đạt được hiệu quả cao bạn nên lựa chọn gel phù hợp với làn da của bạn . Tránh những tình trạng khi sử dụng song mụn tái phát trở nên nặng hơn , viêm nhiễm , gây hại cho làn da của bạn .
*Lưu ý .*
Trước khi bạn sử dụng gel lột mụn than hoạt tính , bạn nên lấy một ít ra dùng thử trên cô tay xem có bị kích ứng và nhạy cảm của làn da với những thành phần , dưỡng chất có trong gel lột mụn than hoạt tính không , nếu không bạn có thể bắt đầu sử dụng lên gương mặt của mình . Ngoài ra bạn có nên sử dụng thêm những loại kem dưỡng ẩm làn da , phục hồi và tái tạo lại các tế bào chết và tổn thương trên làn da , giúp se khít lỗ chân lông . Trả lại cho bạn một làn da trắng sáng mịn màng , căng đều , săn chắc làn da , lấy lại sự đàn hồi , trẻ hóa làn da , giúp bạn đạt được những gì mình mong muốn .

Trên đây là Gel lột mụn than hoạt tính có tốt không hiệu quả không , bạn có thể mua dùng thử hoặc tham khảo để giúp bạn có những phương pháp trị mụn một cách hiệu quả và an toàn cho bạn . Ngoài ra bạn có thể đến các cơ sở , trung tâm , spa , thẩm mỹ viện , để được các bác sĩ chuyên gia da liễu thăm khám soi da , tư vấn , lên phác đồ và liệu trình điều trị mụn một cách an toàn và hiệu quả cho làn da của bạn . Hãy liên hệ *Hotline : 1900.636.654 - 028.730.81.281 . Địa Chỉ : 278/8 Tô Hiến Thành , Phường 15 , Quận 10 , TP.HCM .*  để được các bác sĩ tại Dr.Huệ thăm khám soi da , tư vấn miễn phí .


----------

